# Help removing needle valve from solenoid (milwaukee ma957)



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Trying to replace my single needle valve with dual needle valve.

Can anyone help me unscrew my existing needle valve from the solenoid?

It's on tight. I managed to get the solenoid assembly off the regulator but don't have the tools to get the needle valve off. Tried leveraging from every angle and won't budge.

Can anyone help or point me to a place that can?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Put it in the freezer


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't have one of these, but do the screws on the opposite side have anything to do with removal?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Put it in the freezer


Thanks, might try this. I think the manufacturer used some epoxy on this so shrinking it might help.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> I don't have one of these, but do the screws on the opposite side have anything to do with removal?


No, they hold the solenoid assembly together which i've taken apart already. Thx for the suggestion though.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If the freezer doesn't help maybe heat will. I have a torch if you want to come to Newton


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Dried up pipe dope and may be some corrosion. If you bring it over, I can put it on my vice and put a big wrench to it. However, if it breaks, it breaks. Well, I do have one I can sell you haha if it comes to that. Or bring it to an autoshop nearby and speak kindly to them. It should be a 30 second job with the proper tool.

Freezing it is easy enough though. Worth a try. You may find it easier to work with if you remove the aluminum valve stem from the black solenoid by removing the 4 screws.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Dried up pipe dope and may be some corrosion. If you bring it over, I can put it on my vice and put a big wrench to it. However, if it breaks, it breaks. Well, I do have one I can sell you haha if it comes to that. Or bring it to an autoshop nearby and speak kindly to them. It should be a 30 second job with the proper tool.
> 
> Freezing it is easy enough though. Worth a try. You may find it easier to work with if you remove the aluminum valve stem from the black solenoid by removing the 4 screws.


Thanks as always Gordon! Very kind of you. I'm gonna try a few of the suggestions and if that doesn't pan out I'll head right over to you. I was thinking the vice would do the trick but may crack the aluminum housing also and if so I'll definitely take you up on the offer to buy the spare.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

unscrew the 4 screw on the top. it falls it self. i clean mine last time cuz some teflon tape is blocking the holes inside,i dump it with CLR for 8hours and now its 100% working.


----------

